# 96 Maxima control arm?



## mikejj (Nov 29, 2007)

Maxima makes a clunking sound while driving straight, down the road. It does not get louder arround turns, although a big bumps can aggravate it. The clunk happens after running for a bit. It is quiet after resting. I have replaced shocks, 9 months ago, and, recently the insulators and other strut components again. Also, recently replaced the sway bar bushings and ends. Control arm was replaced 4-5 years ago after meeting a curb on ice. Is it time to replace again?

Thanks,
MikeJJ


----------



## mikejj (Nov 29, 2007)

Control arm was the problem. Replaced it with an aftermarket, and it sounds fine. The popping sound is gone. Mikejj


----------

